# Experienced Installer for Goldsboro, NC



## ncsounds (Oct 6, 2010)

Busy store needs experienced and responsible installer. Don't call or apply if you are sloppy...we're anal about our work and have a great reputation and great store in the Goldsboro, NC area. Alarm and remote start experience preferred.


----------

